# My first attempts at making sigs!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am completely new at making sigs and I haven't even seen photoshop in over 5 years. So I am very new at this. With that in mind, here are my first few attempts.




















Any pointers would be great!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Great starts, I feel just a simple 1px border adds so much. 

Also can you please make a sig in memory of Stokes? Please, not saying you have to use it, but I feel like I shouldn't be the only person on the forums with a Stokes sig.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Great starts, I feel just a simple 1px border adds so much.
> 
> Also can you please make a sig in memory of Stokes? Please, not saying you have to use it, but I feel like I shouldn't be the only person on the forums with a Stokes sig.


AH I totally forgot about borders!!! I don't feel like I could make a good stokes sig lol I am still completely new at this but I will try!

EDIT:










I am having such a hard time getting the border right. Not worried about color too much, now I am just trying to get it the same all the way around.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not bad at all for your first time, well done.

Try going to deviantart.com and searching "Signature Tutorials". You'll learn much more (how to blend/create your own backgrounds/etc).

For the borders, the easiest thing for a beginner is to follow this.
1) Save your sig
2) Open your sig back up (so that it's only in one layer)
3) Find out what size the sig is (example, 375pixels by 125pixels)
4) Open a new document with measurements that are 4pixels more than your original sig. (So if your sig is 375pixels by 125pixels, then open a 379pixels by 129pixels document)
5) Use the paint bucket tool once you decide which color border you want, and fill the white document.
6) Cut and paste your sig to the newly colored document.
7) Use the arrow tool to center your sig onto the document.
8) Save, and you're done.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

For the border, try using 1 or 2 px square brush, no bigger really.. then click the corner and hold down shift, this will insure a straight line. Then play with the opacity and get it just right


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Not bad at all for your first time, well done.
> 
> Try going to deviantart.com and searching "Signature Tutorials". You'll learn much more (how to blend/create your own backgrounds/etc).
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thanks! I will definitely check it out!


What he just told you to do is not a good way at all. Sorry to say, you want everything to be in one psd that way you can edit it after.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok I got that down. I used the brush that Intermission said and it was very easy! :thumbsup: Now I can mess around with that some!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay try this too..

Select the lidell layer that is the picture of his standing.

Duplicate that layer and with the duplicated layer selected click Filter > Other > High pass... 

Not go to the drop down menu in the layers section and click hard light. Will give a nice popping out shadow effect.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hold shift when resizing pics, the Lidell one the background is squished, never change proportions of pics and never make them bigger than they are.

When making borders just save your PSD file then save it as a .PNG, close your file, opent the .PNG and just go edit Stroke, select inner, your color and size (1 pixel ussually works best) and bam border added and its always centered.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hold shift when resizing pics, the Lidell one the background is squished, never change proportions of pics and never make them bigger than they are.
> 
> When making borders just save your PSD file then save it as a .PNG, close your file, opent the .PNG and just go edit Stroke, select inner, your color and size (1 pixel ussually works best) and bam border added and its always centered.


Toxic, can you please do me a favor and make Stokes a sig. Please


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I did free transform and held shift. Then I messed with the colors a bit.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Intermission said:


> What he just told you to do is not a good way at all. Sorry to say, you want everything to be in one psd that way you can edit it after.


Hmmm thats why I said the "beginner" way to get a border. He already had the sig completed and only needed the border...I don't think he cared about having it all in one PSD. I could have gone into detail but how would that have helped if he's just getting back into using Photoshop?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------

